# Chevy Volt to get 230 mpg rating?



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

CNNMoney said:


> DETROIT (CNNMoney.com) - The Chevrolet Volt, GM's electric car that's expected to go on sale in late 2010, is projected to get an estimated 230 miles per gallon, the automaker announced Tuesday.


http://money.cnn.com/2009/08/11/autos/v ... 2009081116

The article goes on to say, however, that the premium paid for the car, plus the cost of plugging it into your home electrical outlet, will offset any savings at the gas pumps.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd get a long extension cord and plug it into the neighbors I don't like. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If it is electric, how on earth can it get and mp"G" rating?! Pretty sure electricity isn't measured in gallons! :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

On more smart ass question- how many gallons of electricity does this thing hold?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Volt holds gas. It only goes 40 miles without needing to be recharged. In other words, you'll use gas on long trips. Your mileage could technically be unlimited miles per gallon if you plug it in every 40 miles. The government has a standardized test that all vehicles take to determine mpg's. The Volt achieved 230 mpg's on the test, so that's what GM can advertise.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> The Volt holds gas. It only goes 40 miles without needing to be recharged. In other words, you'll use gas on long trips. Your mileage could technically be unlimited miles per gallon if you plug it in every 40 miles. The government has a standardized test that all vehicles take to determine mpg's. The Volt achieved 230 mpg's on the test, so that's what GM can advertise.


Ok, that makes sense! So its not an electric car, but a hybrid that only uses gas after the charge is depleted.

On a similar note- we had a gentleman stay at our hotel a couple weeks ago that came in from California in a Tesla Roadster. These cars are FULL electric. He had to pre-arrange to have the engineering department install an outlet in the garage for him to charge his car at night during his stay. Apparently the Tesla can go about 200-250 miles before it needs another charge. He drove through the Death Valley without A/C so he could maximize his range. He had to make 4 stops along the way to charge the car. He offered to let me drive it, but I didn't dare (they cost $109k). I guess they do 0-60mph in 3.9 seconds or something. Fast car for sure, but it would suck trying to find places to charge the darned thing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I have heard with this Volt is it is a gutless POS, has a hell of a time going up hills. I guess it makes some greenies all warm inside. :mrgreen:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

they can get any raiting they want, by donating enough to the scierra club or the democrat party


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

You know though, probably 90 percent of the miles I put on my 4-WD SUV are from just driving around town, and going to and from work. Driving from one traffic light to the next in a truck capable of pulling a boat up a seven percent grade at 75 mph is just a major waste of gas, horsepower and hard-earned money. As a second vehicle or wife's car, I think a gutless electric Volt would be great to drive around town.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Why would you even consider getting a Volt for 40K when you can buy a conversion made right here in Salt Lake and Provo that can do the same thing?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think investing in technology like the volt, or the tesla, or the local electric car manf. is a good way of promoting the technology. So one day maybe you can have an eletric car painted with solar power paint. And never buy gas again. The more the common man invests in this technology the better off our grandchildren will be IMHO. Now where do I get the 40K????


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

What people fail to realize is energy is coming from some source. In this case it is electricity, which is not free by any means.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Electricty is cheaper than gas and is a renewable resourse. We can make electricity with the wind, the sun, or hydro dynamics. Oil on the other hand is mother nautres secret recipe with a prep time of 10,000,000 years. :wink: 

I do agree that electricity produced from coal fired power plants is not good for us our grandchildren or the earth. 

What i think needs to happen is a shift in the way we think about energy and how we use it. 

I'll crap in one hand, and wait for that to happen in the other hand. It's goiong to get messy.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I have no problem with driving an electric vehicle. What I have a problem with is a general statement that driving something electical is automatically good for the environment. The cost to the environment to produce that vehicle is very much apart of the equation as well as the source of the electricity. Production of batteries, recycling or deposal of batteries, motors and so on. At this point in time, I am not convinced that electric vehicles are an more environmently friendly when all thing are taken in. That is not saying that some day it might not be better.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree that the technology is not perfect. The battery tech is not even that good. There are a lot of problems with battrey manufacturing and recycling related to the environment. But over time i think the human race has the ability to refine the inherent problems. we are very good @ inventing things. We as a whole, i think need to work on inventing things we can coexsist with in our environment forever. It more of a mind shift. IMHO. I think the technology will follow.

I dont think electric cars are the ansewers to all our problems but a change in the right direction. :arrow:


----------

